# Shameless Season 5



## tvgirl77 (Dec 6, 2014)

Can't wait for the new season to begin. So many storylines to look forward to, from Ian's bipolar storyline to Frank's sobriety it should be an interesting season.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Saw some of the previews last night. Can't wait for the return of the Gallaghers in the summer.

Probably my favorite show to watch. Not the best probably, just enjoyable...and darkly funny.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

When does it start back up?


----------



## Eight47 (Feb 22, 2003)

dimented said:


> When does it start back up?


January 11.

http://www.sho.com/sho/shameless/home


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

First episode of season 5 is up on the Showtime website a couple days early.

Also available via magical means.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Malcontent said:


> First episode of season 5 is up on the Showtime website a couple days early.
> 
> Also available via magical means.


I wish you hadn't posted that.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

If I'm not mistaken, I think Showtime is having a free preview weekend. Besides the start of a new season of Shameless, House of Lies, and Episodes, they are showing the films Last Vegas and Philomena.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

So happy to have this show back. Watched the first ep already, and enjoyed it. Lots of interesting story lines set up for the season!


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

TheDewAddict said:


> So happy to have this show back. Watched the first ep already, and enjoyed it. Lots of interesting story lines set up for the season!


Same here. Enjoy watching this show!

I was wondering who the guy was in the opening scene in the pool. Didn't remember him as the boss...


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> Same here. Enjoy watching this show!
> 
> I was wondering who the guy was in the opening scene in the pool. Didn't remember him as the boss...


They seemed to have switched out Jefferey Dean Morgan with Dermot Mulroney. Jeffrey has like 5 movies in process so he must have been a little too busy for the committment.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

zalusky said:


> They seemed to have switched out Jefferey Dean Morgan with Dermot Mulroney. Jeffrey has like 5 movies in process so he must have been a little too busy for the committment.


Yeah I thought they pulled a bait and switch. But it did give me a chance to play Dermot Mulroney or Dylan McDermot? LOL

https://screen.yahoo.com/dylan-mcdermott-dermot-mulroney-000000453.html


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The title of the thread should indicate Season 5 for the US. It ran for 11 seasons in the UK.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

mr.unnatural said:


> The title of the thread should indicate Season 5 for the US. It ran for 11 seasons in the UK.



Not necessary


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Well, I was very confused, wondering why you guys would be talking about a series that aired years ago.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

I thought 'Jimmy' made an appearance at the of last season?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

markymark_ctown said:


> I thought 'Jimmy' made an appearance at the end of last season?


He did. He was in the car with the girl who is stalking Fiona at the diner (the one from Dollhouse and The 100).


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> I thought 'Jimmy' made an appearance at the of last season?


Yeah. And I had ta look at all these interchangeable square-headed studs to see that the guy in the pool wasn't Jimmy.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Some spoilers on Shameless and another show regarding a certain actor:



Spoiler



Jimmy http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/sha...twin-return-emmy-rossum-interview-1201394503/
Also he will be on another show
http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/11/19/orphan-black-justin-chatwin/


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

gweempose said:


> He did. He was in the car with the girl who is stalking Fiona at the diner (the one from Dollhouse and The 100).


and Being Human and last Resort, and Agents of SHIELD and a lot of other shows. Seems like she is everywhere.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> ... and Being Human and last Resort, and Agents of SHIELD and a lot of other shows. Seems like she is everywhere.


She must have the same agent as Margo Martindale.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

The guys speech to Fiona about being dangerous was just spot on. Looks like she found a kindred spirit though in the rock singer. Fiona and a rock star...this could get ugly.


----------



## jmfreefly (Jan 15, 2015)

tvgirl77 said:


> Can't wait for the new season to begin. So many storylines to look forward to, from Ian's bipolar storyline to Frank's sobriety it should be an interesting season.


Man, I have the full binge set up, but for some reason it dropped like 3 episodes... ARGHH..

Fingers crossed for a rerun marathon to pick those up before I start my binge.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mwhip said:


> The guys speech to Fiona about being dangerous was just spot on. Looks like she found a kindred spirit though in the rock singer. Fiona and a rock star...this could get ugly.


Although at the end it looks like she figured it out, and will mend her ways.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Little sister is following in her footsteps


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Although at the end it looks like she figured it out, and will mend her ways.


It doesn't matter since he said, no matter how much he joneses it, he can't be with a calamity jane for the sake of his sobriety.

Would the parole office really set up a felon on probation to work for a known offender?

The restaurant Fiona first worked at was in Uptown on Wilson. This Patty's Pies is on the south side or south loop, a lot closer to where she lives.

That face that Sheila made should be a meme.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MikeAndrews said:


> It doesn't matter since he said, no matter how much he joneses it, he can't be with a calamity jane for the sake of his sobriety.


I meant at the end, where she realized how much Debbie was into the chaos she had created, and looked like she regretted it.

I suspect Fiona will now clean up her act. And that it will last about two episodes, as usual.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suspect Fiona will now clean up her act. And that it will last about two episodes, as usual.


I was just about to respond to your prior post saying that Fiona's reformation would last for all of one episode! Maybe.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

markymark_ctown said:


> Little sister is following in her footsteps


She's desperately trying to anyway.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

zalusky said:


> They seemed to have switched out Jefferey Dean Morgan with Dermot Mulroney. Jeffrey has like 5 movies in process so he must have been a little too busy for the committment.


Ohhhh. Ok, thanks! I just figured it was my screwed up memory.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Karlingus.

Almost fell out of my chair.  :up:


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I always thought Debbie was more like Sammy. Debbie has daddy issues just like Sammy. Fiona has mommy issues not Daddy issues. She is the mania side of Monica.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Nice socks!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

So it looks like Sheila is gone at least for now. People have a hbit of returning on this show. I wonder how Frank is going to manage his transplant meds on his own. I suppose the miracle of TV will handle that.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

zalusky said:


> So it looks like Sheila is gone at least for now. People have a hbit of returning on this show. I wonder how Frank is going to manage his transplant meds on his own. I suppose the miracle of TV will handle that.


How far can she go in a stolen RV?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Anubys said:


> How far can she go in a stolen RV?


She could eventually arrange with "Ed" to buy the RV, but being without a purse she'll have a hella time paying for gas, much less getting the money for the house.

Too bad she didn't have a pre-nup with ol' Frank, but hey, they thought he was a goner.



Spoiler



From the preview, Frank jumps on getting the money from the insurance claim on the house. You know, for the prized collections inside.

We gotta guess Frank tries to get the sale money, too.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Fiona married? Didn't see that coming. That can't end well, can it?

Enjoyed watching Frank retrace his steps...and LOL'ed at him taking back the prosthetic from the kid.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> Fiona married? Didn't see that coming. That can't end well, can it?
> 
> Enjoyed watching Frank retrace his steps...and LOL'ed at him taking back the prosthetic from the kid.


I completed expected Jimmy to show up in the diner when everyone was congratulating them. And no it can't end well. Hell it is already starting to fizzle.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

markymark_ctown said:


> *P*Fiona married? Didn't see that coming. That can't end well, can it?
> 
> Enjoyed watching *P*Frank retrace his steps...and LOL'ed at him taking back the prosthetic from the kid.


FYP


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

mwhip said:


> I completed expected Jimmy to show up in the diner when everyone was congratulating them. And no it can't end well. Hell it is already starting to fizzle.


I think they are showing she is at least mildly manic like her brother.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Anubys said:


> *Pf*YP


PfYP


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

[test
P**** this!
[/test]


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

zalusky said:


> I think they are showing she is at least mildly manic like her brother.


I think she is all mania. Never seen Fiona has a depression type episode.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

markymark_ctown said:


> Fiona married? Didn't see that coming. That can't end well, can it?


This is Shameless, of course it's not going to end well, but it is most definitely going to end.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I think Lip's girl is pretty interesting. Playing him with her dad so he uses his brain more. I swear the women in Lip's life just play him so well. unfortunately he has that Gallagher side that makes him self destruct.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

markymark_ctown said:


> Enjoyed watching Frank retrace his steps...and LOL'ed at him taking back the prosthetic from the kid.


During this scene I simply could not stop laughing!! It was so funny that I rewound it and watched it again. Not only did he take it away from the kid, she was being dragged while hanging on to the leg and then hopping on one leg to run after Frank. I think this season they are doing a great job to show how despicable Frank can be!!

Gerry


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Gerryex said:


> I think this season they are doing a great job to show how despicable Frank can be!!


Are you crazy?!? Were you even WATCHING?!?!? The whole point of that scene was to show what a warm, caring, generous person Frank can be. When he's had enough booze, crack, and hookers.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Are you crazy?!? Were you even WATCHING?!?!? The whole point of that scene was to show what a warm, caring, generous person Frank can be. When he's had enough booze, crack, and hookers.


I of course meant the non-boozed up Frank is despicable!! And yeah, when he is boozed up he probably is a much nicer person!!!



Gerry


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I think Frank can never have money like the castaways never can leave Gilligan's Island and Charlie Brown will never kick the football.

The whole Sheila house fire insurance thing was ignored. I figured that Frank would be scamming to get in that.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Jimmy!

So what (if anything) is Ian thinking by taking the baby? Lot of work to avoid a much needed psych eval...


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> Jimmy!
> 
> So what (if anything) is Ian thinking by taking the baby? Lot of work to avoid a much needed psych eval...


You haven't noticed? Ian is not thinking clearly. He's on the manic side of bi-polar.

So Jimmy sent in the big tipper girl to keep tabs on Fiona and slip her some money? OK, then.

Besides Frank never getting money, or success, he also can never get a lasting place to live,


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Debbie and Karl spew their lines too fast. It's funny how much Karl's voice went adult-low.

Yay for Lip for being the only one avoiding more shame and going back to the square world.


----------



## chsscgas (Oct 27, 2003)

So does Lip really escape shooting-up the new coffee store? He dropped the AK-47 and fled on foot. I'm sure the police have his fingerprints from his previous run-ins with the police. The one plus is his rifle was never fired.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MikeAndrews said:


> So Jimmy sent in the big tipper girl to keep tabs on Fiona and slip her some money? OK, then.


After the first time she met Fiona, she left the diner and got in Jimmy's car...


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

markymark_ctown said:


> Jimmy!


Steve


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

chsscgas said:


> So does Lip really escape shooting-up the new coffee store? He dropped the AK-47 and fled on foot. I'm sure the police have his fingerprints from his previous run-ins with the police. The one plus is his rifle was never fired.


Lip made it home.

Even in Chicago, a volley of automatic weapons fire would get noticed.

I wonder how much an AK-47 sells for.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Steve


JimmySteve...


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Stemmy or Jimeve


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Why do the drug dealers on this show not know that the person taking the money doesn't also hand over the product?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> Why do the drug dealers on this show not know that the person taking the money doesn't also hand over the product?


I guess they never watched The Wire.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

It stuck me as a bit odd that Lip didn't even ask Fiona who the hubbie was.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

efilippi said:


> It stuck me as a bit odd that Lip didn't even ask Fiona who the hubbie was.


The general feeling about Lip is he is checking out of the neighborhood and "Moving on Up" until the expected disaster occurs!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

zalusky said:


> The general feeling about Lip is he is checking out of the neighborhood and "Moving on Up" until the expected disaster occurs!


Plus he probably figures it can't be anybody he knows, so why bother asking?


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I thought Lip said something like, "you got married?? To who?"


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

So what does JimmySteve have up his sleeve?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

markymark_ctown said:


> So what does JimmySteve have up his sleeve?


I don't know. In light of his story, the whole sending the partner to spy on her thing doesn't really make much sense...

It was kinda fun watching Fi beat the crap out of him, though.

It's also ironic (well, coincidental at least) that Ian flips out the same week he shows up on Gotham as


Spoiler



apparently the proto-Joker


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> So what does JimmySteve have up his sleeve?


IDK but I was glad to see him back but by the end of the episode I wanted him gone too. I really hope Fiona gives Gus a chance but of course she is a Gallagher.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't know. In light of his story, the whole sending the partner to spy on her thing doesn't really make much sense...


I get it. He wants to know about Fiona but is afraid to show his face because of his sudden and lengthy unexplained absence. Confronting Fi could end the relationship for good. If he stays away from her, he can assume she still has feeling for him. He finds out she's suddenly married and he can't help but think he has to do something to win her back.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> I get it. He wants to know about Fiona but is afraid to show his face because of his sudden and lengthy unexplained absence. Confronting Fi could end the relationship for good. If he stays away from her, he can assume she still has feeling for him. He finds out she's suddenly married and he can't help but think he has to do something to win her back.


We still dont know about his status yet. IE how he is making money and does the mob still have there fingers into him. Maybe he is trying to make sure she is not impacted by his situation. Lots to learn!


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

markymark_ctown said:


> JimmySteve...


JimmySteveJack!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> JimmySteveJack!


You dont know Jack!

It seems strange because we met his parents AKA Harry Hamlin.
So I believe Jimmy is the name and Jack is an another Alias.

So now is he really gone this time?

He


Spoiler



does have a lot of stuff going on in IMDB for 2015 including Orphan Black. So I tend to think that last little scene was thrown in because he is really gone.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

In the first scene of S04E07 Fiona is on the fire escape and the trees have no leaves. Wasn't it still summer in the last episode? Weren't they in shorts and stuff on campus?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

teknikel said:


> In the first scene of S04E07 Fiona is on the fire escape and the trees haave no leaves. Wasn't it still summer in the last episode? Weren't they were in shorts and stuff on campus?


Good catch. I kind of wonder if they sometimes go back and film extra scenes. For example that last scene where Jimmy's assistant spills the beans.

Storywise school had just started so it would put them around the beginning of September which should be pretty warm for Chicago.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

teknikel said:


> In the first scene of S04E07 Fiona is on the fire escape and the trees haave no leaves. Wasn't it still summer in the last episode? Weren't they were in shorts and stuff on campus?


And you could see her breath.

I'm hope jimmy is gone for good. I like Gus and hope she is changing.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

zalusky said:


> Good catch. I kind of wonder if they sometimes go back and film extra scenes. For example that last scene where Jimmy's assistant spills the beans.
> 
> Storywise school had just started so it would put them around the beginning of September which should be pretty warm for Chicago.


JimmySteveJack's assistant is startlingly attractive. I so hope they go there.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> JimmySteveJack's assistant is startlingly attractive. I so hope they go there.


Yes Dichen Lachman is pretty great.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Uncle Carl really cracks me up


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> Uncle Carl really cracks me up


I thought Fiona was going to punch Sammie. She needs to learn that you don't snitch on family.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

mwhip said:


> I thought Fiona was going to punch Sammie. She needs to learn that you don't snitch on family.


Except when Frank does it!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

mwhip said:


> I thought Fiona was going to punch Sammie. She needs to learn that you don't snitch on family.





zalusky said:


> Except when Frank does it!


Nothing like sending Chuckie to juvie. He'd never live through it.

Hey, Deb & Fiona, did ja think maybe (obviously not) that you could go back to the loony bin to get new drugs for Ian?


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

markymark_ctown said:


> Uncle Carl really cracks me up


He is his father, for sure!

Which, in a kid, sort of creeps me out a bit. Not that his father isn't totally 'shameless'!

I find Frank, weirdly enough, to be a bit more likable than Carl. Carl just seems like he's got more of a genuinely mean streak than Frank.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

brebeans said:


> He is his father, for sure!
> 
> Which, in a kid, sort of creeps me out a bit. Not that his father isn't totally 'shameless'!
> 
> I find Frank, weirdly enough, to be a bit more likable than Carl. Carl just seems like he's got more of a genuinely mean streak than Frank.


Why is that? just because he thinks about pushing people in front of trains? you are too harsh!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Why is that? just because he thinks about pushing people in front of trains? you are too harsh!


Yeah, with that talent the kid could become President!
_(Stop it. It's a House of Cards reference.)_


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Anubys said:


> Why is that? just because he thinks about pushing people in front of trains? you are too harsh!




He was sort of a "cute, mean kid". Now that he's a bit older, I'm just not feeling the love with Carl.

I did find it a bit nice that he actually seemed to care about whether or not he woke up Ian. But, if that's the best Carl can do at being nice or showing some type of care about someone....well...Yikes! He doesn't set the bar too high, now does he?

Frank, well, he's Frank. He sort of knows what's caring, nice, compassionate and he just doesn't participate very much. That being said, Carl just doesn't seem to even know those qualities and seems like more of a sociopath than Frank is....just sayin'


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Although the signs of Carl growing into a sociopath were always there, but nobody really noticed or did anything about it...

Except Frank, who nurtured him. (As a budding sociopath, that is!)


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

The one thing that's bugging me this season is that pukey new daughter and her fat little kid. I seriously want them to go away. Ok, they can keep the kid, but Sammy (or however the fack it's spelled) needs to take a long walk on a short pier.

As for Fiona's 'marriage' I imagine we have probably all predicted that that won't last more than 5 minutes. Now that he's going on tour I think it's going to like when JimmySteve left that one year. There's really nothing there. He's too much of a nice guy. I like nice guys, so nothing against. But nice guys don't fit into the Gallagher model.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

sharkster said:


> The one thing that's bugging me this season is that pukey new daughter and her fat little kid. I seriously want them to go away. Ok, they can keep the kid, but Sammy (or however the fack it's spelled) needs to take a long walk on a short pier.


I don't know why the kids didn't kick them out when she started to get bossy.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

tlc said:


> I don't know why the kids didn't kick them out when she started to get bossy.


Or when she fired a gun in their house. I doubt they would be upset that she shot Frank, but firing a gun in their house should be grounds for kicking her out.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

tlc said:


> I don't know why the kids didn't kick them out when she started to get bossy.


Yes...she and Sammy don't really add much to the program. I'd rather have Sheila back, with all of her idiosyncrasies


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

brebeans said:


> Yes...she and Sammy don't really add much to the program.


Sammi is she. 

I agree...miss Sheila. I assume she's just out and about in the RV still?


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

brebeans said:


> Yes...she and Sammy don't really add much to the program. I'd rather have Sheila back, with all of her idiosyncrasies





markymark_ctown said:


> Sammi is she.
> 
> I agree...miss Sheila. I assume she's just out and about in the RV still?


Yup....sorry. Meant to say HE and Sammi don't add much to the show, except they're a bit annoying, but not annoying in a "good" Gallagher way!!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Fiona still has guardianship of the kids. Ya think that Sammi is uses her bedroom?

Yeah, Fiona should throw Sammi out, but she has been trying to keep Frank out forevers, too.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> Sammi is she.
> 
> I agree...miss Sheila. I assume she's just out and about in the RV still?


Nah. Sheila is touring the southwest in the motorhome forever. Probably trying to adopt more Native American orphans.

A missed plot is hubby Frank not going for half of the house sale and home insurance.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

MikeAndrews said:


> A missed plot is hubby Frank not going for half of the house sale and home insurance.


Frank already got and lost the insurance money.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> Frank already got and lost the insurance money.


That money was for when he was injured on the step of the house. I think we were wondering about the insurance money for the house when it blew up.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I doubt the insurance would cover blowing up your house with a still.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

john4200 said:


> I doubt the insurance would cover blowing up your house with a still.


It would but since frank was running a business, they can deny because he needed a commercial policy.

It might be possible that the L*'s already owned the house. They weren't too upset that the demolition had been done for them.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

MikeAndrews said:


> It would but since frank was running a business, they can deny because he needed a commercial policy.


No, those types of policies have provisions for illegal activity voiding claims, and Frank was not running a legal business, so there is no need to even go there. Building and operating a still illegally is easily enough to deny the claim.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

mwhip said:


> That money was for when he was injured on the step of the house. I think we were wondering about the insurance money for the house when it blew up.


I'm not saying you're wrong because apparently you're not (but you kind of are), but there is no way Frank would get anything even close to $121K for a broken leg. I say you're kind of wrong because Frank was not injured on Sheila's steps. That's just where he claims he was injured.

and with this post I've reached my 10K yamm


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> I'm not saying you're wrong because apparently you're not (but you kind of are), but there is no way Frank would get anything even close to $121K for a broken leg. I say you're kind of wrong because Frank was not injured on Sheila's steps. That's just where he claims he was injured.


He's right in that we saw previews of the phony fall and Frank asking the lawyer lady if his personal injury check had come in.
$121K is small potatoes. This is in Cook County, where ever body gets a settlement. It's the 1.5th way of making money.

What's also weird is that Sheila never had to deal with Frank's claim of injury and her insurance.



scandia101 said:


> and with this post I've reached my 10K yamm


Do not tempt your admins who can lower your count by deleting old posts.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

MikeAndrews said:


> He's right


Why tell me he's right when I just said that he was?


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I've been behind in watching Shameless for years but have finally caught up. I'm really enjoying this season. Very sad to see V and Kevin having problems, although I love the beefed up roles of Mickey and his Russian wife. Mandy is a truly heartbreaking character. I hope she comes back.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Now, this was a slightly different episode!

When Sammi brought out the needle, I was thinking it was a shiv for Chuckie. Doh. Chuckie as a Nazi Aryan Brother! He won't have any idea but he's dumb enough and quiet enough that he'll never be found out.

CARL WILL BE RUNNING THE PLACE! Carl is destined to be the next Avon Barksdale.

Lip wants to know what the benefactor's angle is. No Gallagher will ever grok being altruistic.

I guess we're supposed to think that this time Charlie Brown will hit the football, and with the dying Doc Bianca, Frank may show he has a heart. I'm betting he stays Shameless - and he took her money.

I thought for a moment that they would take a quick out and she died on the bus like Ratso Rizzo.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

I really enjoyed last night's episode. It sort of had everyone connected and moved things along quite well, while still doing some character development.

It was pretty "realistic", as Shameless goes and..yes, I was wondering the same thing about Frank and the money....did he or didn't he?

This gets back to a previous few posts about how, although Carl is like a "little Frank".....Frank has the benefit of life experience and does show his heart a bit more. Carl...well, not so much.

Looking forward to the last 3 episodes. Lots going on!


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Of course Frank did. He has moments of helping others and having feelings for them, but those are moments, not his true self. No one is 100% bad, even Frank. But he's 95% bad


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Frank took her money while she was passed out, just minutes after saying how nice the guy who ran the opium den was because he did not take people's money while they were passed out.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

john4200 said:


> Frank took her money while she was passed out, just minutes after saying how nice the guy who ran the opium den was because he did not take people's money while they were passed out.


I think that was left ambiguous so we don't know if he took the money or put it back.

I vote he took it because Frank is always dependably shameless. He's done A LOT worse, like letting his victim/girlfriend die.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

MikeAndrews said:


> I think that was left ambiguous so we don't know if he took the money or put it back.
> 
> I vote he took it because Frank is always dependably shameless. He's done A LOT worse, like letting his victim/girlfriend die.


Yeah...I think it was left ambiguous, and thought that, Frank being Frank....would certainly have taken the money. But, if he did, wouldn't he have bolted more quickly rather than tuck the doc into bed? It didn't seem like there was anything sexual/flirty going on....even after they went streaking! 

I know he's Frank...and is totally Shameless....but maybe, for purposes of a storyline, there will be a bit of Frank being nice, even if it's for a nanosecond.

Then, poof! Who knows what will happen? 
Predictions for the season's end?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

brebeans said:


> ...
> 
> I know he's Frank...and is totally Shameless....but maybe, for purposes of a storyline, there will be a bit of Frank being nice, even if it's for a nanosecond.
> 
> ...


Frank getting shame would be a season ender.

Lip graduates clean, although by the preview that may be in doubt.

BTW, Lip could have asked the GF's father to give him a loan. Remember that he was impressed with how Lip knew his inventions and the technology.

Carl gets rich with his criminal empire.

Chuckie gets his job at Target.

Sammi ....?

Fiona stays with Gus.

Kevin and V make up.

Mickey helps Ian stay on his meds and do OK.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

MikeAndrews said:


> Frank getting shame would be a season ender.
> 
> Lip graduates clean, although by the preview that may be in doubt.
> 
> ...


Yes, as much as I'd like Frank to have SOME shame, I think you're right...re 'season ender'!

And, I like your predictions. Kevin and V have to make up. I'm glad they took them to a different place, but only for a bit. Their relationship is entertaining in and of itself in its own dysfunctional way.

I love the way that they're showing that Mickey loves Ian. It's very believable to me.....the hard ass coupled with loving Ian (after he came out).

Yeah? Fiona and Gus...seems a bit boring to me, unless Gus has something going on that makes it interesting.

Oh well...we'll see.

Do we know how many more seasons there are? This isn't the end of the series, is it?

It's funny, coz when it first started, I wondered...gee, how long can they keep this Shameless dysfunction up? Well, they've done it just fine, IMHO.

Love all of the characters and the actors (maybe Sammi, a bit less)!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

brebeans said:


> Love all of the characters and the actors (maybe Sammi, a bit less)!


Although even she was funny this episode (in a shameless, disgusting way), prepping Chuckie for life in the Big House!


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Although even she was funny this episode (in a shameless, disgusting way), prepping Chuckie for life in the Big House!


The look on the court-appointed lawyer when she was talking to Chuckie about what to do on the inside was too funny. Then she goes and puts a swastika on his forehead! Some mother!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pjenkins said:


> The look on the court-appointed lawyer when she was talking to Chuckie about what to do on the inside was too funny. Then she goes and puts a swastika on his forehead! Some mother!!


I was half-expecting the lawyer to tell the judge that he should lock Chuckie up for his own safety...


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I always wondered how good Sasha Alexander would look au naturel, and was not disappointed. Just very surprised she went along with the script.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> I always wondered how good Sasha Alexander would look au naturel, and was not disappointed. Just very surprised she went along with the script.


Haven't watched last night's Rizzoli & Isles yet.

Should be...different.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Was the husband the guy in charge of Financial Aid?

As for Frank, he probably didn't take the money because he figured there is more money in the long game with this doctor.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Anubys said:


> Was the husband the guy in charge of Financial Aid?


No. The financial aid guy is played by Michael B. Silver, and the teacher's husband is played by Michael Reilly Burke.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I was wondering how the swastika ended up on his head. Now more stuff makes sense. D'oh! I thought she made the pencil knife for him to use as self-defense. Guess she's smarter than I give her credit for. Maybe that's because I can't STAND her. I hope they boot her butt out of the house. 

The whole thing with fat boy and Carl in juvie should be kind of interesting.

This Ian thing (right name? redhead one with the mental illness) is kind of troubling. I always liked that kid, probably more than any other character on the show. So I hope this doesn't go bad - or badder.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

sharkster said:


> This Ian thing (right name? redhead one with the mental illness) is kind of troubling. I always liked that kid, probably more than any other character on the show. So I hope this doesn't go bad - or badder.


Yes, Ian. And imo it's one of the most compelling storylines in the show, given that he knows how his mother was and so do the rest of the family. You can tell he's really struggling but a good kid underneath (or wants to be 'good' as far as Gallaghers can )

They can do a lot with that storyline.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Ian is still wanted by the MPs, whether they know it's Ian who enlisted or not.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

MikeAndrews said:


> Ian is still wanted by the MPs, whether they know it's Ian who enlisted or not.


Ian is still wanted but they resolved it that he lied and said he was Lip.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Ian is still wanted but they resolved it that he lied and said he was Lip.


It would make an interesting case, since Ian was not only too young to enlist & serve, he was too young to sign the enlistment papers without a parent's OK.

I'd allow that a court martial could decided that NOW Ian is old enough to be picked up, inducted and put in a military prison...for deserting from his illegal enlistment.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

huh...the one story line I can do without is Ian's. To each his own, I guess!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Anubys said:


> huh...the one story line I can do without is Ian's. To each his own, I guess!


Right now I could do without Debbie's. Luckily the spend very little time on it.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

MikeAndrews said:


> It would make an interesting case, since Ian was not only too young to enlist & serve, he was too young to sign the enlistment papers without a parent's OK.
> 
> I'd allow that a court martial could decided that NOW Ian is old enough to be picked up, inducted and put in a military prison...for deserting from his illegal enlistment.


It looks like we're about to see how a court martial goes.

Sammi should have been shot back at weeks ago.

I hope the Army knows to keep Ian on his meds.

Lip lucked out again, again.

Debbie continues the Gallagher tradition of bad decision making.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I thought I was going to see a Fiona/Sami throw down in the yard! Too bad it didn't happen.

Debbie will get pregnant. Oh and Debbie condoms aren't just for pregnancy. 

Frank is becoming endearing...how will he screw it up? 

Lip...oh Lip. I hope he at some point recognizes he is charmed.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

I hope they have Debbie catch an STD and not get pregnant, would be a better learning experience for her 

Starting to not really like the Fiona character, not sure why. 

Rooting for Lip to stay in school and break the cycle - hope *someone* from the show ends up making it out before the final episode!

And William H Macy is just a great actor, love watching his development of Frank.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I hate the way Fiona is treating her husband. Makes me not like her. Also not particularly enjoying Kevin right now. Seems like he lost about 40 IQ points recently.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

mwhip said:


> I thought I was going to see a Fiona/Sami throw down in the yard! Too bad it didn't happen.


Yeah, Sammi was planning on moving out anyway but we can expect that the Gallagher clan will terminate her residency with extreme prejudice.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

Tracy said:


> I hate the way Fiona is treating her husband. Makes me not like her. Also not particularly enjoying Kevin right now. Seems like he lost about 40 IQ points recently.


My thoughts exactly. Also, I loathe Sammie. I knew she'd turn Ian in as soon as he told the hand story.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mwhip said:


> I thought I was going to see a Fiona/Sami throw down in the yard! Too bad it didn't happen.


I was hoping for Mickey/Sami.

Since Mickey could/would do more damage.

It's kind of sick (but entirely within character) that Sami is effectively punishing everybody except Carl and Frank (since they probably are the only ones who don't care what happens to Ian, or to anybody) for what Carl and Frank did.

And it's ironic that Carl and Frank are the ones that Sami is, increasingly, the most like.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I know this question is from a previous episode, but did the swastika on the kid's forehead look right? I seem to recall that it was backwards or something (which makes it twice as funny!).


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I was hoping for Mickey/Sami.
> 
> Since Mickey could/would do more damage.


Yeah. Mickey just had a fist fight with the guy he _loves_.
He's fully capable of _killing_ Sammi. But the Gallaghers will probably block that.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Anubys said:


> I know this question is from a previous episode, but did the swastika on the kid's forehead look right? I seem to recall that it was backwards or something (which makes it twice as funny!).


The swastika was completely normal


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

So Sammie is alive after all? 

I thought that exit was too anti-climatic.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Too bad that Mickey didn't look for the hacksaw.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

markymark_ctown said:


> So Sammie is alive after all?


Yep.



markymark_ctown said:


> I thought that exit was too anti-climatic.


Agreed, at first I thought it might be another dream sequence.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Great episode, could have been the series finale. 

No screen time for Carl and Sammie's son in juvy. Look forward to next week.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

When Frank thinks somebody is acting irresponsible, my head explodes.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> When Frank thinks somebody is acting irresponsible, my head explodes.


It was brilliant of the writers to put Frank with someone who is even more self-destructive than he is.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi ALL,

This has to be one of their best seasons! I'm really enjoying it.

A lot of things happening to a lot of people. Some funny; some sad; but all outrageous!!! I had a good laugh when Frank and the Dr were having sex on the tracks and barely missed being hit by the train. Another LOL moment was when Kevin and V finally make up and have sex on the pool table while getting wet from the leaking pipe. Really funny!!!

Gerry


----------

